# 83rd Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, 11/19,
at the Twisted Bamboo, 3687 Tampa Rd, Oldsmar.
Please RSVP, as I need to let the restaurant know how many we'll have.
Thanks
Stan


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm in..... The food there is OUTSTANDING!

and Stan is cute too....


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Me too. And if CM says it's outstanding, then I guess I have to be there.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey, Thanks Stan, this is only 4 miles from my parents house. Did you do this just for little old me? :smile:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh, YEA! (it's only 3 miles for me.......) :wink:
You'll be near Smokers Den. Did you say you'd still be around Friday, the 21st, for the E&O Smoker?


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Stan, That's an is correct, I will still be around Friday and will try to make it. By the way, what time should I get there Wednesday?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Officially 6. I get there before 5:30, most of the time.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Wish I was there fellas! I'm having a bit of post-herf depression, just like the after the PA Herf and CigarFest. I have too much fun and then go home and wish I was still herfing.

I need a job in Florida, this 28 degree weather isn't very cigar friendly.

-JT


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Smallish crowd of 7 last night in the 50's degree weather. They put the "flaps" down at the place and fired up a "pod", so it was comfortable.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

8.... we had 8..... I know I'm a small guy and hard to see..... but I'm eating more these days! 


Food was VERY good.... friends were AWESOME! 


Glad you got to make an LSB Timmy! :woohoo:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I counted BEFORE Gordo got there...........?!
Timmy was there, bearing gifts!
And Rex with a pass-around! 
Good friends and food......you are correct, again, CMan!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like it was a good time!

Papa Herf (Tim) is always bearing gifts, he's one of the most generous people I have ever met!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

+1, Papa-Herf is an outstanding BOTL and a generous one too


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was a good time. It was a bit cool in Florida, a little gift from us up NORTH people, kinda when you guys brought the warm weather up to PA. 

The food was very good and I had a great time. Food, smokes and friends, what more can you ask for? Oh, CM and I know.


----------

